# Assenheimer bows



## LJOHNS (Dec 14, 2004)

I tried his bows out about 10 years ago and they were smooth, super quiet, and beautiful. I got away from trad because I didn't have time to practice enough. I decided to order a new bow this spring only to find out Don retired and is no longer building. I keep cruising the classifieds looking for a 62"master hunter elite at a little over 50#. I will find one some day I hope.


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

Website seems to say he is making them, just not a bunch. 

http://www.assenheimer-bows.com/bows-for-sale.html


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

An Assenheimer recurve has been on my "like to try wish for a long time". Very nice looking bows and I've read nothing but positive opinions.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

There's one on the classifieds right now.


----------



## Castmaster (May 2, 2013)

I shot one of his bows about 3 years ago and to this day I regret not buying it off the trade blanket. It was absolutely a work of art.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I had one that I bought with too much draw weight and had to sell. Very nice shooting.


----------

